# Storm door replacement



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Andersen bought out Forever(Emmco), which IMHO made the best storm door. The sealant used on the brass handles was a problem then, but it still is a good door. The handles can be cleaned and resealed. 

Many products sold in big box stores are of lesser quality, or do not go thru the usual quality checks. You get what you pay for. You want junk, they have junk.


----------



## Davidb6 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks Bill, any suggestions on door mfg? I also heard Larson and Pella are now owned by the same co. 

Larson looks like the largest door co. but I don't know which is better quality. 

Pella has a life time warranty on the door hardware...good plus!

Other than big box (carry - Pella, Anderson, Larson) I can only find dealers for Larson in my area.


----------



## EmilyP (Dec 28, 2008)

Davidb6 said:


> Thanks Bill, any suggestions on door mfg? I also heard Larson and Pella are now owned by the same co.
> 
> Larson looks like the largest door co. but I don't know which is better quality.
> 
> ...


Andersen-hassle free warranty


----------



## creamaster (May 11, 2008)

I installed a Provia alluminum storm door last year. So far after 1 year ive had no troubles. The door is solid, and is standing up to the rigors that an 11 month old places on it, he likes to bang the lower portion and yet the door doesnt budge. The seal is so good on the storm door there is a slight pressurization when I go to close the entry door.

We paid a little extra for the satin nickle hardware and also put a locking bolt latch on it. That works out nice for when you want to leave the entry door open but have the storm door locked when you are say out in the backyard.


----------



## texas115115 (May 3, 2009)

*larson*

I installed a Larson storm door eight years ago on my house. I have not had any problems. Door, handle, paint all look good. Closer works like new. Door only cost $125.00 eight years ago. Good luck, Take a walk down your street and look at other peoples doors see a bad one stop and ask about it. How old, what brand, how much. See a good one ask the same. :thumbup:


----------



## Davidb6 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the input...great to have this site. 

I also checked with a couple local handy-man guys and both have installed Larson and like them (easier to install and good quality)

Thanks


----------



## gotboost (Sep 5, 2008)

From what I've found is the Pella Select from Lowes is a good door and very easy to install,as the hinge z-bar is pre-installed from the factory and the door is also pre-drilled,and the lock set is pre-drilled just flip the door upside down to fit a left or right hand swing,and comes with spacers for all the hardware,I just install two of them on Monday,removed old doors and installed new in just about an hour,almost takes longer to unpack the doors then to install them...
The newer Larson's now come with adjustable z-bars they have a slide on foot for the bottom so there is no mistake in cutting the z-bar to lenght,also alot of storms you will need to drill though them with a spade bit to install the handle set always a little nerve racking even after doing 100's of them,I see no problem buying a storm from Lowes I've installed maybe 500 doors for them and never had a problem with anything...


----------



## dadema (May 17, 2009)

I agree with gotboosts post. Given a choice between ANderson/Emco or Larson/Pella I would go with either a Larson or a Pella. I too am a storm door installer with the big box stores and have installed 4,000+ Larson/Pella storm doors. If you are looking for a fullview door hwere you have to change out galls and screen, then go with a Pella select or Ashford. The way the glass is held in place is better than on the Larson full-view models. If you are looking at a roll screen model where the top window moves up and down with the screen attached, I would say go with a Larson Tradewinds model. It's better than Pella's sister version the Montgomery. If you want a few more storm door resources, try these:

http://www.stormdoorguy.com My storm door reference site
http://www.larsondoors.com Larson storm doors
http://www.web.pella.com Pella storm doors

Personally, i would stay away from Anderson/Emco. Have installed a handful of those and almost always had problems. Just an installer's opinion though.


----------



## Davidb6 (Jan 28, 2009)

http://www.diychatroom.com/members/dadema-53766/Thanks for taking the time to put together the links and info dadema; very helpful. 

Question - Comparing all doors I like Pella but, I stayed away only because the only place to get one is at a big-box. I've heard several complaints about big-box products. 

From your experience, have you seen problems (missing, wrong, damaged parts, etc) with Pella from big-box stores? 

An expert may breeze through the install but I could get stuck with wrong parts. 

Thanks


----------



## dadema (May 17, 2009)

*No worries*

From my experience it is very rare that a box is missing parts. It does happen once in a great while though. And if it does happen, a call to the store will fix it. Lowe's is great about making everything right as soon as possible, and I'm not just saying that. If your having second thoughts about installing it yourself, you may consider paying the $100 to have it installed. I know my industry is not known for the caliber of individual it employs, but Lowe's really does keep all of their crews under a watchful eye. They survey every customer that they install product for and we as installers must keep a 95% or higher good-excellent level of customer satisfaction or else our contract with Lowe's is threatened. So for the most part they have been successful at keeping only the top guys with them.

So to make a short answer long, I wouldn't worry about missing parts. Lowe's will typically replace them, or you can call Pella's homeowner hotline and they will mail out what you need.

http://www.stormdoorguy.com/pellastormdoors.htm


----------

